# Groundhog Stew



## pierfisher (Feb 16, 2009)

I think the groundhog was right, 6 more weeks of winter !


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

yeah it's a little chilly today. makes me wish for spring that much more.


----------

